
Music for a Brighter World: Brightness Judgment Bias by Musical Emotion - ohaikbai
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0148959
======
hackaflocka
Music has a severe affect on my mood.

Pandora was the first algorithm that got a lot of elements right for me. I'd
find one or two songs that created a mood I needed, and then Pandora took over
and found lots of others for me.

Does anyone have recommendations on other algorithms that work?

~~~
aabbccddee
Google Play Music seems to work really well for me. I can now press instant
mix and get a random playlist that works well for me and hit it again if i
want a different style.

